# Some of my pigeons for my loft.. ;P



## RamenNoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

*Some of my pigeons from my loft.. ;P*

What would u call this color?













My opal splash hen


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE that opal splash. Is she from a major website?? I was eyeing that bird (or one similar to yours) for a while. I dont' keep homers........but if I did, THAT would be a bird I would want. love opals and love splashes!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The first bird is blue check, Looks pied, grizzle and also maybe undergrizzle.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

It looks to me like both birds are the same genetically. The second bird doesn't appear to have the white tail band associated with opal, unless I just can't see it clearly enough. I think their both extreme undergrizzle with pied. Their sweet. I want some.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome looking homers!


----------

